# Scream Team Masks?



## neomage2021 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah the scream team prosthetics are great! Like any foam latex or silicone prosthetics it is going to take time to apply, blend and paint up correctly. Plan on it taking a few hours to go through the process


----------



## MountainDemon (Aug 17, 2011)

Love their stuff!! As far as it being easy to put on,, that depends.. Do you want to wear it for many hours without it coming off? Then no it's not that easy to put on (BY YOURSELF that is). I've gotten it down to about 2-3 hours, but this includes correclty attaching it to your face, and painting it.. If I could get someone to help me correctly secure it to my face then I could probably cut the time down in half.. 

All that aside.. The time it takes is TOTALLY worth it!!


----------



## pyrosaxplayer (Sep 12, 2012)

Haha sweet  yea my girlfriend is helping me out. Hope she does an amazingly creepy job, I actually went trough buying the prosthetic and bought a boaris mask. I wanted to go out of the ordinary. Since you have has experience with scream team, I have a quick question. Did you use spirit gum or another adhesive ? And what kind of makeup did you use ( for example does it have to say "perfect for latex appliance" etc..) ?


----------

